# Amplificador 4 ohms con parlantes de 8 ohms



## juan.dlso

Tengo una caja de 4 parlantes de 8 ohms cada uno, conectados de tal manera que mantengo 8 ohms de salida.

Estoy por comprar un cabezal de bajo. En las especificaciones, todos aclaran su potencia para trabajar con 4 ohms. Entiendo que al trabajar en 8 ohms, la carga hacia el amplificador disminuye por lo tanto tendré menos potencia de salida, pero mi duda está en si puedo conectar de cualquier forma mis parlantes de 8 ohms, a pesar de la baja de potencia.

Mi duda radica en que en ningún lado se aclara la potencia de salida para 8 ohms.
Si el caso fuese el inverso (parlantes de 4 ohms, potencia de 8 ohms) ahí si estariamos en problemas, verdad?

Gracias desde ya.
Juan.


----------



## jmcu

No tenes problemas mientras conectes parlantes con una impedancia total de 8 ohms en 4 ohms de salida. Depende del equipo posiblemente puedas al reves o con menos volumen de salida tambien.


----------



## juan.dlso

jmcu dijo:


> No tenes problemas mientras conectes parlantes con una impedancia total de 8 ohms en 4 ohms de salida. Depende del equipo posiblemente puedas al reves o con menos volumen de salida tambien.


No logré entender del todo.
En resúmen: tengo la caja de parlantes con entrada 8 ohms (2 conectados en serie (16 ohms), y esos 2 en paralelo (8 ohms)), y mi cabezal tiene especificado que tira 300w en 4ohms. Puedo conectar mi caja? (a pesar de perder volúmen)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan.dlso dijo:


> Puedo conectar mi caja? (a pesar de perder volúmen)



SI, si podés...y vas a tener disponible la mitad de la potencia.


----------



## juan.dlso

Muchísimas gracias a ambos.
Juan.


----------



## arrivaellobo

Aclaración:


> Entiendo que al trabajar en 8 ohms, la carga hacia el amplificador disminuye por lo tanto tendré menos potencia de salida...


Al ponerle 8 Ohms en vez de 4, la carga AUMENTA (ya que posee más resistencia), por lo tanto la potencia de salida disminuye aproximadamente a la mitad, como bien dice ezavalla.
Un saludo


----------



## juan.dlso

Ahhhh bien, gracias por aclararlo!
Aumenta la CARGA del parlante, pero disminuye la del amplificador. Es así?

Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## arrivaellobo

No, vamos a ver. Los altavoces (parlantes) tienen cierta impedancia, en rasgos generales para no liarnos mucho decimos que tienen impedancias de 4, 8, 16 Ohms etc.
Por otro lado, un circuito como un amplificador esta diseñado para aumentar la potencia de una señal que le introducimos y entregársela a la carga, en este caso tus altavoces. Si aumenta la impedancia de los altavoces, aumenta la carga que tiene que mover el amplificador, por lo tanto, segun la ley de Ohm, con el mismo voltaje, y mayor resistencia, menos Intensidad circulará.
Espero habértelo aclarado y no liado mas 
Un saludo


----------



## zxeth

Mas claro. Si tenes 100 watts en un parlante de 4ohms, en un parlante de 8ohms vas a tener 50watts. Solo y solo si EL AMPLIFICADOR RESISTE 4 Y 8 ohms. Hay que recordar que si la impedancia de la carga es mas baja que la impedancia de la fuente el resultado va a ser mucho humo y talvez fuego, si la impedancia de la carga es igual al de la fuente es un maximo transmisor de potencia (sonido ideal) y si la impedancia de la carga es mayor al de la fuente es un maximo transmisor de voltaje (lo que nos da ruidos muy molestos indeseados)..

Yo te recomiendo que veas que amplificdor estas usando y si este resiste cargas de 4 y 8ohms


----------



## juan.dlso

Ahora si.
Muchas gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Si conseguis 2 mas de 8ohms podrias ponerlos en paralelo 2 y 2, asi obtenes 4 ohms por linea.


----------



## Tavo

Creo que casi cualquier amplificador se "banca" una carga de 4 ohms. Siempre y cuando NO se lo exija demasiado, se use con discreción...

Lo que no entiendo es por qué existen parlantes de 2 ohms de impedancia, hablando de audio en autos... Ya me parece una exigencia agresiva a cualquier amplificador... 

>
¿ Que pasa si se coloca un woofer (pequeño, 30Wrms) de 4 ohms, con su respectivo filtro pasa-bajos (bobina) en paralelo con un tweeter de 8 ohms, con su respectivo filtro pasa-altos (capacitor) ?

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Qsi tengo bocinas o campanas de 16 ohm si los pongo dos en paralelo tendre 8 ohm


----------



## zxeth

Tavo dijo:


> Creo que casi cualquier amplificador se "banca" una carga de 4 ohms. Siempre y cuando NO se lo exija demasiado, se use con discreción...


Es verdad la mayoria se los bancan a los de 4ohms pero no todos. si no se los bancan se terminan quemando. 


Tavo dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué existen parlantes de 2 ohms de impedancia, hablando de audio en autos... Ya me parece una exigencia agresiva a cualquier amplificador...
> .


Porque para grandes potencia se usa poca impedancia ya que es un "desperdicio" de potencia, si en un auto por mas calidad de audio que tenga no se va a escuchar tan bien como un buen equipo de musica. Fijate que los amplificadores de conciertos son de 2ohms para abajo. Ademas que te deja conectar mas parlantes con la misma potencia.



Tavo dijo:


> ¿ Que pasa si se coloca un woofer (pequeño, 30Wrms) de 4 ohms, con su respectivo filtro pasa-bajos (bobina) en paralelo con un tweeter de 8 ohms, con su respectivo filtro pasa-altos (capacitor) ?
> 
> Saludos.


Te quedan 6ohms, es muy comun en los equipos de audio sony que veas esto


----------



## Dano

zxeth dijo:


> Es verdad la mayoria se los bancan a los de 4ohms pero no todos. si no se los bancan se terminan quemando.
> 
> Porque para grandes potencia se usa poca impedancia ya que es un "desperdicio" de potencia, si en un auto por mas calidad de audio que tenga no se va a escuchar tan bien como un buen equipo de musica. Fijate que los amplificadores de conciertos son de 2ohms para abajo. Ademas que te deja conectar mas parlantes con la misma potencia.
> 
> 
> Te quedan 6ohms, es muy comun en los equipos de audio sony que veas esto



En conciertos grandes con line array nunca vi (estube en varios) que se usaran abajo de 2 Ohm por lo general se prefieren en 4 Ohm pero si no queda otra se llevan a 2 Ohm y se trabaja con cuidado de que no salten las protecciones.


----------



## Tavo

Ahh no, ya me parece un abuso...

Pregunta loca:
¿Infiere en la calidad de sonido final la impedancia de los parlantes?
¿Por qué en los equipos de alta gama Hi-Fi y Hi-End siempre se usó y se usa 8 ohms de impedancia?

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

No deberìa, mientras el amplificador, debido a la baja impedancia, pueda entregar lo que requiera el programa musical. Si no puede, va a recortar y ahì si vas a notar diferencia, pero serà responsable el amplificador (o su usuario), NO la impedancia.
Antes, si no me equivoco, eran comunes los parlantes de 16 Ohms (ampli valvulares, trafo de salida, no importaba quizà demasiado la impedancia). Despuès (de los 70 maso para acà), comenzò a ser comùn los 8 Ohms.
Los 4, 2 y 1 Ohm se comenzaron a ver cuando comenzò la locura de los miles y miles de watts (en especial, los 4 ohms en los equipos de autos, debido a la poca potencia que se podian obtener de los 12V). En cambio, en el home audio no hace falta disminuir la impedancia, debido al voltaje disponible y por ende, la relativa facilidad de obtener amplis potentes.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Antes, si no me equivoco, *eran comunes los parlantes de 16 Ohms (ampli valvulares, trafo de salida, no importaba quizà demasiado la impedancia)*. Despuès (de los 70 maso para acà), comenzò a ser comùn los 8 Ohms.


JUA! Tengo un libro de Fapesa (del 70 y pico) donde usan un parlante de 800 ohms para un ampli de 2W con trasistores...conectado a 220V


----------



## ehbressan

Faaah !! alimentado directamente a 220 V ?


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> JUA! Tengo un libro de Fapesa (del 70 y pico) donde usan un parlante de 800 ohms para un ampli de 2W con trasistores...conectado a 220V


Yo por las dudas no pondría los dedos en los bornes de ese parlante eh!!

Ehbressan, gracias por la respuesta, se entiende claramente. 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Faaah !! alimentado directamente a 220 V ?


Noooo...directo no, pero con trafito que le bajaba algunos pocos voltios, pero luego de rectificado y filtrado laburaba como con 200-V



Tavo dijo:


> Yo por las dudas no pondría los dedos en los bornes de ese parlante eh!!


Yo tampoco lo haría!!!!


----------



## raulin1966

jmcu dijo:


> No tenes problemas mientras conectes parlantes con una impedancia total de 8 ohms en 4 ohms de salida. Depende del equipo posiblemente puedas al reves o con menos volumen de salida tambien.



Hola, quiero ver si me pueden dar alguna solucion para lo siguente:
Tengo un equipo Samsun MAX-VS720 para 2 parlantes los cuales dice atras 6 Omhs

le conectamos 4 es decir por cada canal 2
pero se daño  el amplificador el canal izquierdo quedo con una distorcion chasqueada la cual aumenta cuando se sube el volumen el canal derecho estaba normal

volvimos a conectar los 2 parlantes como estaba y siguio lo mismo y luego se quedo mudo el canal derecho y solo quedo el izquierdo con la distorcion y chasquido que les conte

bueno probe por  los fonos y estos  suenan normal , luego desmonte el integrado STK403-070
y por  los fonos sigue sonando bien

felizmente un gran amigo de Colombia ya me envio un STK403-070 Sanyo Original

*La pregunta es al cambiar el integrado se normalizara?
como puedo hacer una adaptacion para ocupar los 4 parlantes sin que se vuelva a quemar?*


----------



## jmcu

Muchos stk se usanban en 4Ω en equipos viejos pero disminuian la tension de la fuente para llegar cerca de la maxima potencia que tienen en 8Ω ese mismo integrado. No recuerdo exactamente para ese integrado en particular, lo que si recuerdo que en una epoca venian unos que eran para 5 potencias distintas el cual era el mismo integrado pero lo enumeraban distinto con una etiqueta sobre el. En ese momento lo habia comprado (el mas barato de la linea) y despues le subi la tesion de la fuente para una potencia superior y funciono perfectamente.


----------



## AntonioAA

Los STK en general NO son para menos de 8Ω , puede ser que este modelo en particular sea para 6Ω  , pero NUNCA para 4 , solo lo vas a lograr quemar otra vez
....
Encontre la hoja tecnica, si bien dice que puede trabajar en 4Ω.. hay que ver que parlantes estas poniendo en paralelo . Pueden estar cargandolo demasiado.


----------



## juanfilas

Aclaremos que si bien el parlante dice "4ohm" la curva de impedancia puede tener perfectamente una zona en 2.5 o 3ohm con lo cual, si los usamos en paralelo y hay mucho contenido en esas frecuencias se pueden generar depresiones importantes en la impedancia.... como dice Antonio, "hay que ver que parlante se están conectando"


----------



## impresora12

Hola estuve lleyendo este tema y no encontre la respuesta a mi duda asi que la planteo para ver si me pueden ayudar.
Me voy a hacer un amplificador que tiene 4 ohm por salida. Tengo 2 parlantes de 8 ohm y voy a conectar uno en cada salida, por lo que lei me va a entregar la mitad de la potencia. Tambien tengo 2 parlantes mas chiquitos de un radiograbador viejo de 8ohm 
La pregunta es: Si conecto en cada salida un parlante de los grandes con uno de los chiquitos en paralelo, obteniendo asi 4 ohm ¿Me va a entregar la totalidad de la potencia?
Muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Podes llegar a hacer un chiquero ... si no son parecidos en calidad / rendimiento.. se entiende?
No es tan grave perder un poco de potencia , son -3dB .


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

impresora12 dijo:


> Si conecto en cada salida un parlante de los grandes con uno de los chiquitos en paralelo, obteniendo asi 4 ohm ¿Me va a entregar la totalidad de la potencia?
> Muchas gracias


Sí. El amplificador entrega la potencia destinada a 4 Ohm. No por eso los altavoces grandes te van a sonar mas fuerte; cada altavoz te va a "consumir la mitad de potencia".


----------



## Nibitor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Los STK en general NO son para menos de 8Ω , puede ser que este modelo en particular sea para 6Ω  , pero NUNCA para 4 , solo lo vas a lograr quemar otra vez
> ....
> Encontre la hoja tecnica, si bien dice que puede trabajar en 4Ω.. hay que ver que parlantes estas poniendo en paralelo . Pueden estar cargandolo demasiado.



Si existe uno y era bastante común en la linea LBT (la mejor de Sony) el famoso STK 412-170


----------



## chinoelvago

hola consulto tengo un stk 4172ii en puente no lo puedo usar en 8ohm ? es para un bajo tiene que ser 6 gracias


----------



## s.h.amuko

*P*regunta*. I*gual tengo unos parlantes de 8 *O*hms que son de 200 RMS cada uno*.
¿E*s posible conectarlo a mi amplificador en modo bridge*?
A*clarando que este es estable a 4 *O*hms y me entrega los 200 RMS que nece*s*ito.
*M*i amplificador es un Sound Magus CK75.4 y la conexi*ó*n ser*í*a en modo bridge por separado cada bocina para aprovechar los cuatro canales.
*M*uchas gracias*.*


----------



## unmonje

s.h.amuko dijo:


> pregunta igual tengo unos parlantes de 8 ohms que son de 200 rms cada uno es posible conectarlo a mi amplificador en modo bridge aclarando que este es estable a 4 ohms y me entrega los 200 rms que nececito ....mi amplificador es un sound magus ck75.4 ...la conexion seria en modo bridge por separado cada bocina para aprovechar los cuatro canales..
> muchas gracias


¿ Cual es la pregunta ? No se entiende lo que escribes. Esto no es un chat. Si escribes mal, no de entiende y nadie te va a responder, lee las normas del foro.
¿ Cuantas Bocinas tienes ? 
¿ De que potencia en Watts es cada una de esas bocinas ?  Nos quedó claro que son de 8 Ohms c/una
¿ Que potencia tiene tu amplificador y que tipo de carga soporta en Ohms ? Esperamos, ahora me voy a dormir.


----------

